# bent my garage door



## gRogers

I just ran my car into the garage door (doH!) what can I do to pound out the two parts that are bent?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Can you post a pic of the door?


----------



## thefred

depends on how bad it is. If its really bent up, you may not be able to pound it out and you may damage teh paint and galvanization, leading to rust through. 

I've seen some installers smooth out some minor dings with a bent pip ( J- shaped) that they roll on the back of the door to push out small dings.

 Most garage door companies sell replacement sections. You can find the brand or orginal installing dealer name on warning labels or service labels on the back to get one that matches.

If it is the bottom section, be careful to remove tension on the cable attached to the bottom bracket on either side, as that could cause injury.  You have to have the proper tools and know how to release the spring tension. I work for a garage door manufacturer (full  disclousre) and I wouldn't do this myself. Not to sound like a shill, but I'd advise, if the damage to the section is beyond repair, that you get a garage door dealer to replace it. 

here are links to some garage door installation manuals and some of our dealers (in case its one of our garage doors). 

http://clopaydoor.com/installation-manuals.aspx

www.clopaydoor.com/where-to-buy.aspx


----------



## Bushytails

Drive your car into it from the other side.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Bushytails said:


> Drive your car into it from the other side.
> 
> --Bushytails


That was funny


----------

